# PAR for National Geographic 30" LED?



## Mikevwall (Jul 27, 2015)

Give more specs on the light. How big are the LED's?


----------



## Andrew. (Dec 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

I've read online that generally #of LEDs= Footprint of tank/22
This would mean that my tank would need 18 LEDs because it has a footprint of 390 sq. inches and 390/22=17.7 
Does this mean that this light is slightly brighter than I need for plants in a 20 long?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> SMD5050: its 5.0mm * 5.0mm, power watts is 0.24w/Pcs


30x.24 =7.2w
Lowish light..



> 16-22 lumens


best case 22x30= 660 lumens


----------



## Andrew. (Dec 27, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> 30x.24 =7.2w
> Lowish light..
> 
> 
> best case 22x30= 660 lumens



So it's on the higher end of low light?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Andrew. said:


> So it's on the higher end of low light?


AT 12" depth, probably not.. More like 10PAR
As a rough "guide"..
Nat. Geo is roughly 4x weaker..



> 30" Beamswork Razor 6500K (EA80):
> Center-----6" off center
> 1” - 250
> 4” - 84
> ...


----------



## Andrew. (Dec 27, 2013)

*PAR for National Geographic 30&quot; LED?*

so with this light and sand as a substrate what should i dose for ferts? I will have dwarf sag carpeting the front and some sort of taller plants in the back
I've read that you should dose 1/4 tsp Seachem equilibrium, 1/8 tsp potassium nitrate, and 1/32 tsp Potassium Mono Phosphate every week or two in a low tech planted tank. Would this work?


----------

